# Smoker or not?



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Some beekeepers around me just use a spray bottle with water.
I haven't been brave enough to try it yet.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

One puff of smoke in the door and one on top after you pop the top is not invasive. If you're upsetting the bees with the smoker then it's either too hot or too much smoke.


----------



## BRescue (Jul 2, 2009)

If your not seeing protective behavior, you probably don't need smoke. A little smoke does get them down in the frames and helps them from getting crushed if they are doing quite a bit of wandering as your trying to put things back together. There are a lot of opinions on smoke and what kind of material to use. I think it is a personal preference dependent on the nature of your bees.
Richard


----------



## Oberlinmom (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm surprised, I would have thought smoke residue in the hive could be an issue. Now if I do get to a point that I feel the need to smoke my hives I won't feel guilty. Thanks!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> One puff of smoke in the door and one on top after you pop the top is not invasive. If you're upsetting the bees with the smoker then it's either too hot or too much smoke.


Like Michael said.

But I think that you should do what you feel is right and let us know how it works out for you.

I very rarely open a hive or nuc w/out smoke and never remove frames w/out it.

Charles Mraz, the late Mr. Apitherapy from VT, used to do his bee work in his swim trunks, but I think he still used a smoker. I'll have to ask his son the next time I see him. Or maybe Mike Palmer knows.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

It really doesn't take much smoke to get them to reduce their protective tendencies this time of year. A small puff or two. New beekeepers tend to use too much smoke - a little goes a long way, and sure beats opening up the top and getting the wrath of hundreds of bees head butting your veil. They sure don't like you taking overdue "rent" from them.

MM


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_Now if I do get to a point that I feel the need to smoke my hives I won't feel guilty. _

If you needed to use smoke and you didn't, you won't feel guilty - you'll feel many beestings.

I have lifted the cover off before, and peeked in without using smoke. That is as far as I have went smokeless.

I have heard of old timers who used their cigar as their smoker. A little smoke goes a long way, but if I could have only one beekeeping tool, smoke is the tool I would pick. I can work without a veil if I have to.


----------



## Oberlinmom (Mar 11, 2009)

We have asthma issues in our house so I have a bit of a bias against smoke. :lpf: I must be just lucky that I haven't needed it yet. There have only been a few head butts on the veil. I use laytex gloves to switch between hives (one was a swarm) that's about it.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Oberlinmom said:


> I must be just lucky that I haven't needed it yet.


Whewwee! Just wait till you crack the top of that hive in September or October! Suddenly the smoke looks pretty good!

It all depends on what you want to do...in the heat of summer with only a veil, t-shirt, and shorts on, a little smoke sure beats the heat!

Breaking deep into the brood box on a big hive? Fall manipulations? Splits? Bad weather, skunks, queenlessness? Any bias against smoke dissipates pretty quickly! 

Do what you are comfortable with as far as smoke goes. If it is going well with out it, then don't use it. But keep it handy and don't feel sorry for the bees if you need to use it.

Rick


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I do work some hives without smoke but the smoker is kit and by my side if I need it. It has saved me several times. (ALWAYS BE PREPARED)
Clint


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Also, keep in mind that if you do get stung, the alarm pheromone is released and other bees will target the initial sting area. Without smoke, one sting can quickly turn into a stinging frenzy. A puff of smoke at the sting site masks the alarm pheromone. Even if you don't use the smoke on the beehive, having a lit smoker handy is a good idea just in case you get a sting.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Haven't used my smoker this year, but I am about to put on more supers and will have it handy as they can be quite aggressive. Plus, there is the loss value. All those bees that die will be lost. I have a few hives that I can take apart and they don't seem to care... but then there are the ones from CA I got that are just like my wife... :lpf:


----------



## umbriel971 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a number of hives. Some of them need no smoke, some of them need very little, and I have two that are fairly hot and I need to use smoke with them. They are the most productive of the bunch which is why I put up with them. Smoke does the trick.


----------



## BeePuncher (May 25, 2007)

Oberlinmom said:


> I'm surprised, I would have thought smoke residue in the hive could be an issue. Now if I do get to a point that I feel the need to smoke my hives I won't feel guilty. Thanks!


Forget about guilt and keep in mind you will not be able to do any serious beekeeping without a smoker, period. As others have pointed out, a few puffs go a long way. Better a smoker and no veil than the other way around. Good luck!


----------



## Oberlinmom (Mar 11, 2009)

Now all I need to do is take a lesson in keeping a smoker lit. :lpf:


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I was throwing on supers today for the pepper flow and after putting my smoker away realized I forgot to add a super to one of the hives . I opened the lid and bang, bang, bang all three on my right bicep ..... sure wish I had left that smoker lit just a few more minutes, but I was glad I still had my veil on.


----------



## Baloo (Feb 28, 2006)

Oberlinmom said:


> Now all I need to do is take a lesson in keeping a smoker lit. :lpf:


I would visit your local Army surplus store and see if they have an ammo can that fits your smoker. They are airtight (will put out the smoker) and usually have a handle. I always keep my smoker in one with some newspaper. I start the fire with one sheet of newspaper, adding small handfuls of grass or leaves (whatever is on the ground). Fire is like a baby; feed it little bites at first until it can handle larger things. Good luck!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Oberlinmom said:


> Now all I need to do is take a lesson in keeping a smoker lit. :lpf:


Basically it comes down to practice. Two things in particular: 
1) Experiment with different smoker fuels and find what works best for you.
2) More importantly, get in the habit of reaching over and giving your smoker a few puffs every few minutes even when your not using it. It's very easy when the bees are mellow to set it aside and forget about it. Then, when you need it, it's gone out.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

I have been playing w/ kambucha in a spray bottle to get the bees down when getting in the hive seems to work well and a little probotics doesn't seem to hurt either. 
I still give em a couple of puffs esp this time of year (found out the hard way lol)


----------



## Baloo (Feb 28, 2006)

rwlaw said:


> I have been playing w/ kambucha in a spray bottle to get the bees down when getting in the hive seems to work well and a little probotics doesn't seem to hurt either.
> I still give em a couple of puffs esp this time of year (found out the hard way lol)


I would be careful doing that. The S.C.O.B.Y. from the kombucha, although great for the digestive tract of humans, might give the bees (who have an entirely different intestinal flora) problems. I would just stick to some sugar water with a drop or two of peppermint oil in it.


----------

